# Rancid Soap



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I made a big batch some time ago and didn't use it up before it went rancid. Can't stand to have it on me or my clothes. Is there any way at all to rescue it or should I give it up and toss it?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Rancid is rancid...no saving it for human use.
Maybe use it in a bug be gone garden spray???


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That's something I hadn't thought of, thanks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Why did it turn rancid, Cyngbaeld?? did you superfat it too much???

I have soaps that are a few years (up to 5) old and they are not rancid. These are soaps I have made and I have received from other soapmakers.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Maybe the fragrance in it turned? Was it scented - if so with what?


----------

